# شرح تنصيب وتفعيل برنامج الاوتوكاد 2012 صور و فيديو



## نجانجا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*




*










 * 

*
 *أهداء *

 *



*
 *



*


الى كل مهندس طموح 

*[FONT=&quot]كيفيه عمل **[FONT=&quot]set up [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للبرنامج ؟[/FONT]*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لنصب البرنامج يتم تتبع الصور الاتية وعمل الخطوات كما بالصور[/FONT]


*



*


1








2







3







4







5







6







7







8







9







10









يتتبع​


----------



## نجانجا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




يتتبع
​


----------



## نجانجا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

20




21




22




23




24




25




26




27




28




29




30




31




يتبع


----------



## نجانجا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

32




33




34




35




36




37




38




39




40




41




يتبع
​


----------



## نجانجا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

* لتحميل الحلقة *

 * 



*

 * http://www.mediafire.com/?x3lvob355sgmfxg*
 *



*
 * dinnoz*
 * http://www.dinnoz.com/0046tuv7b7ls/l...GANGA.rar.html*
 *



*
 * enterupload*
 * http://www.enterupload.com/sgk9p9o2t...GANGA.rar.html*
 *



*
 * eyvx*
 * http://eyvx.com/etishr4fwukp/lec_no_1_.BY_NGANGA.rar*
 *



*
 * filekeen*
 * http://filekeen.com/eipaem6qegrc/lec...GANGA.rar.html*
 *



*
 * fileserve*
 * http://www.fileserve.com/file/s4YBwBD*
 *



*
 * filesonic*
 * http://www.filesonic.com/file/1509757704*
 *



*
 * hotfile*
 * http://hotfile.com/dl/124844141/57d1...GANGA.rar.html*
 *



*
 * ifile*
 * http://ifile.it/8amz94r*
 *



*
 * jumbofiles*
 * http://jumbofiles.com/f066j2s6rea5*
 *



*
 * mediafire*
 * http://www.mediafire.com/?apwmu6m6p6aqbjz*
 *



*
 * megaupload*
 * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LY0BXU3B*
 *



*
 * rapidshare*
 * https://rapidshare.com/files/3575188....BY_NGANGA.rar*
 *



*
 * seedfly*
 * http://www.seedfly.com/el9ba2jxzrxt*
 *



*
 * seedmoon*
 * http://www.seedmoon.com/gwdxizo8ld85*
 *



*
 * slingfile*
 * http://www.slingfile.com/file/eSoLanJd8U*
 *



*
 * usershare*
 * http://www.usershare.net/aaazgeistu2u/lec no 1 .BY NGANGA.rar*
 *



*
 * wupload*
 * http://www.wupload.com/file/65163972*
 *



*
 * x7*
 * http://x7.to/b6v7pf*
 *



*
 * zshare*
 * http://www.zshare.net/download/92922186454ca869/*
*للمتابعه على اليوتيوب *
* الحلقه الاولى*
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkoo5...eature=related*


 *




**




خالص تحياتى 
م / الســــــــــــــــــــــــعيد أبوالنجا 
....
شكر خاص للمهندس أحمد علاء الدين *


----------



## نجانجا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

منقول من منتداى الشخصى


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم​*


----------



## أحمد089 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الراااحلة (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم​*


واياكم 
شكر للمرور


----------



## نجانجا (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أحمد089 قال:


> شكرا


عفـــــــــــــوا


----------



## سماح السروي (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك لله كل خير 
دائما استفيد منك .
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## انور الاستشاري (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك و بارك الله (( عز و جل )) بك و بارك في وقك و جهدك و جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ::
و لكن لاندري لماذا شركة الاوتوديسك العريقه في مجالات سوفتوير الهندسه قد عقد كثيرا و صعبت من إجراءات تنصيب برامجها و خاصة اصدارات 2012 حيث يوجد فرق بين تنصيب الاوتوكاد 2010 السهل مجرد ملف ينسخ في ملفات التنصيب عن تنصيب الاوتوكاد 2012 

و على العكس حيث ان التقنيه الجديده تسير نحو السهل اللا ممتنع الا شركة الاوتوكاد


----------



## انور الاستشاري (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك و بارك الله (( عز و جل )) بك و بارك في وقتك و جهدك و جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ::
و لكن لاندري لماذا شركة الاوتوديسك العريقه في مجالات سوفتوير الهندسه قد عقد كثيرا و صعبت من إجراءات تنصيب برامجها و خاصة اصدارات 2012 حيث يوجد فرق بين تنصيب الاوتوكاد 2010 السهل مجرد ملف ينسخ في ملفات التنصيب عن تنصيب الاوتوكاد 2012 

و على العكس حيث ان التقنيه الجديده تسير نحو السهل اللا ممتنع الا شركة الاوتوكاد


----------



## EngineerTaha (11 مارس 2012)

لكنه 2011 
!!
أرجو رفع كراك ال 2012


----------



## حسامنت (2 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## saidothman (30 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (30 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم​*


----------

